# Save the trails!



## Jisch (Mar 7, 2011)

I see these notices popping up on forums all over the place and I figure I might as well add one here. Its going to take time for the trails to dry out - do us all a favor and stay off them until the snow melts and the trails dry out. Its going to be a long time this year, but riding wet trails ruins them and creates ill will towards mountain biking in general. 

John


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 11, 2011)

why don't horse people put this on their forums


----------



## Greg (Mar 15, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> why don't horse people put this on their forums



As I understand some horse owner totally annihilated one network down here in a single ride.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2011)

Greg said:


> As I understand some horse owner totally annihilated one network down here in a single ride.



Yup.  Hoofs can do a lot of damage real quick.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 28, 2011)

I know Case dries out pretty quickly from rain, but not sure about from winter given that I didn't have a bike until late April last year. Wednesday looks like it might be a good day to do a quick RAW for the first session of the year, anyone have an idea if the trails might be ready yet?


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 28, 2011)

mondeo said:


> I know Case dries out pretty quickly from rain, but not sure about from winter given that I didn't have a bike until late April last year. Wednesday looks like it might be a good day to do a quick RAW for the first session of the year, anyone have an idea if the trails might be ready yet?



Trev and I rode Case on Saturday morning out of Line street. We did more of a play / session style ride so we didn't exactly cover much ground. But what we did see was in good shape. I heard it might still be a bit soggy by the reservoir. To be safe I would ask over on BikeRag.


----------



## Trev (Mar 29, 2011)

mondeo said:


> I know Case dries out pretty quickly from rain, but not sure about from winter given that I didn't have a bike until late April last year. Wednesday looks like it might be a good day to do a quick RAW for the first session of the year, anyone have an idea if the trails might be ready yet?




Our loop out of Line St @ Case was mint.

The only real water/wetness we saw were the two stream crossings, and yes, this year they actually had water in them 

Seriously, no mud, no running water...  just good solid dirt trail - and rock.

Ride on.


----------



## ta&idaho (Mar 29, 2011)

The DC-area mountain biking club built a trail system recently that uses bits of rock/gravel in parts of the trail to assist with drainage and to prevent muddy rutting.  Seems to work pretty well.

http://www.singletracks.com/bike-trails/laurel-hill.html


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 1, 2011)

I see the Edge has their first Nass ride planned for Monday.....


----------



## Nick (Apr 6, 2011)

mondeo said:


> I know Case dries out pretty quickly from rain, but not sure about from winter given that I didn't have a bike until late April last year. Wednesday looks like it might be a good day to do a quick RAW for the first session of the year, anyone have an idea if the trails might be ready yet?



Hey, from my hometown! I grew up in Manchester and Case is where I did 95% of my riding as a 'youngin

Pre- drivers license I used to ride mountain bike year round. Winter, summer, snow storm, whatever.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 6, 2011)

A bunch of us here ride Case often, if your ever in the area we will need to hook up for a ride.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 8, 2011)

i grew up in Portland (just off rte 17) last street before hitting S. Glastonbury....never rode Case, never heard of it..might have to head up there soon


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 8, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> i grew up in Portland (just off rte 17) last street before hitting S. Glastonbury....never rode Case, never heard of it..might have to head up there soon




Here is some Case action from last fall. This was more of a play type ride. But gives a good idea of the terrain......Lots of rock



http://vimeo.com/15784983


----------



## mondeo (Apr 8, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> This was more of a play type ride.


Do you have any rides that aren't play type rides? :razz:


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 8, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Do you have any rides that aren't play type rides? :razz:



I think you need to do more of them......so you don't crash into anymore trees


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

It's all about getting the miles in!


----------



## dmc (Apr 13, 2011)

We got banned from the Watchung Reservation after pioneering the sport in the late 80's...

Turns out it was the guys practicing for races that pissed off the hikers and horse people...
My crew ALWAYS stopped and let horses go by...  But the racers would just come up behind and scare the shti out of the horses..
We always walked around mud early in the season to preserve trails...

They claimed it was a safety issue and that we tore the trails up..
But we know that horses do damage and leave shti all over the place...

Sucks - because the Watchung Reservation was a great ride...


----------



## Nick (Apr 13, 2011)

Awesome video. I did get good over time at bunny hopping and staying upright, but try as I might I could never get that balance on one back wheel thing down. What is the proper technique for that?


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 13, 2011)

Nick said:


> Awesome video. I did get good over time at bunny hopping and staying upright, but try as I might I could never get that balance on one back wheel thing down. What is the proper technique for that?



Have no idea, still trying to learn how to do it. When and if i figure it out i will let you know. The guy in the orange shirt is fellow AZer RightCoaster, and the dude in the Hawiian shirt isn't  member her.


----------

